# Pork = Flatulence (Gas)



## amosis16 (Jun 29, 2010)

The last two times I've made ribs, I've recieved lots of comments on the ribs,  and the stomach gas afterward. :( 

I usually use Walmart,   whole spare ribs, ,  Sweet Baby Rays sauce,  and pear wood  (my father in law trimmed his trees this spring) 

I did this last batch on my UDS   with kingsford briquetts with chunks of smoke wood thrown in on top.   Temps run between 220* and 250*    

I use 3-2-1.  When I foil I squirt a bunch of sauce on them,  and when I unfoil I slather them again.  

Does anyone have any ideas what might be causing the gas?   My wife is getting to the point where she doesn't eat my cooking.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 29, 2010)

If you're serious about this, elimination might give you the answer. Try smoking a rack of ribs naked, but still use the 3-2-1 method. That should tell you if it's the pork, if it's not the pork, then what's left might be the problem. Good luck ..


----------



## harryho (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow.....I have never heard of that.

Are you sure it's the pork? Maybe some of the sides are to blame.........most of the time it is.


----------



## rhankinsjr (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, I have never had this from pork before.

I'd do the two things mentioned above for sure.... try some naked ribs with no extra hullabaloo... and then blame the sides!

Do you get massive gas too?


----------



## amosis16 (Jun 29, 2010)

Pretty sure its the ribs,  the only other thing on our plate was watermelon     Am thinking the high sugar content in the sweet baby rays might have something to do with it.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 29, 2010)

Maybe you should crush up some Beano and mix it in the rub. LOL! Watermelon can surely cause some tummy troubles at my house, but I love a good cold, sweet melon.


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/gas/

So either your ribs are so good, you are literally inhailing too much air while inhailing the food (very possible)

OR

Something in the food is causing it. Are you eating more watermelon lately with the BBQ? Fiber + sugars?

I hope you can get past it.


----------



## harryho (Jun 29, 2010)

I would blame the Watermelon....................

http://www.annieappleseedproject.org/aronfoodcom.html

The 5th Paragraph states:

"[font=arial, helvetica]For example, many people say that watermelon gives them indigestion. Since watermelon digests in only 20-30 minutes, when it enters your stomach filled with slower digesting food, it gets held up in its digestive process and ferments. This fermentation causes gas and discomfort."[/font]


----------



## hookup (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't worry, breathing gives me gas.


----------



## deannc (Jun 29, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Maybe you should crush up some Beano and mix it in the rub.


That there Squirrel sounds like the best solution! LMAO (pun intended!) At least by adding the beano there would be no need to smoke'em naked!

More seriously I think richoso said it all, time to start the process of elimination.


----------



## meateater (Jun 29, 2010)

Just eat outside.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jun 29, 2010)

> Does anyone have any ideas what might be causing the gas?   My wife is getting to the point where she doesn't eat my cooking.


 Because of her gas or yours???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Farts are funny.. I don't care who you are.  

If you find out what causes them, let me know.... I do belive it's the breakdown of protiens..


> Wikipedia.. Nerve endings in the rectum usually enable individuals to distinguish between flatus and feces,[sup][4][/sup] although loose stool can confuse the individual, occasionally resulting in accidental defecation.


You don't want this at your BBQ!

I get confused!

WARNING: THIS FOOD CAN LEAD TO ABDOMINAL CONFUSION

I'm done..


----------



## ak1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Definitely the watermelon!!!


----------



## fourthwind (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree with do the ribs without a sauce or heavy spices.   I know for me, anything with lots of onion, or onion powder will scent the wind.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm confused... {phfffffffffttt...}  oops, sorry...


----------



## meateater (Jun 29, 2010)

Pops6927 said:


> I'm confused... {phfffffffffttt...}  oops, sorry...


I'm glad the wind was blowing east today.


----------



## deannc (Jun 29, 2010)

Pops6927 said:


> I'm confused... {phfffffffffttt...}  oops, sorry...


Between Pops and Pit 4 Brains quoting Wikipedia I almost fell off the chair on that one! LOL


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jun 29, 2010)

> I'm confused... {phfffffffffttt...}  oops, sorry...


 Awwwe Sharts!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 30, 2010)

cheap , enhanced ribs, and crappy bbq sauce would be my guess.  

Go buy some fresh pork, and throw the SBR bbq sauce in the garbage.


----------



## hookup (Jun 30, 2010)

> Awwwe Sharts!


 Don't you just hate when that happens.


----------



## wildflower (Jun 30, 2010)

was BEER involved


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 30, 2010)

My vote goes to the watermelon........

If you don't believe that I would go with squirrel and use the beano rub.


----------



## ddigitalpimp (Jun 30, 2010)

not trying to be a dick but i would try to grab some ribs somewhere else besides walmart.  whenever i happen to be near the meat cooler section at walmart i always pop my head in to see what they are selling.  9 times out of 10 all the "fresh" meat there looks like it should have been sold the week before it was. 

spare ribs are about 2-3 dollars cheaper there than the supermarket i buy them at and they are the same brand (smithfield).  the plastic on the cryo packs at walmart is always yellowed and cloudy compared to the clear plastic on the ribs i buy at the regular store.  i srsly wouldnt buy any meats from walmart but man, you cant beat their price on non-perishable goods. 

spend a few bucks more and get the ribs somewhere else and let us know if it happens again.


----------



## rhankinsjr (Jun 30, 2010)

I missed the watermelon part....  I would put my money on that.  When my other half eats it, I find something to do outside!


----------



## squirrel (Jun 30, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Awwwe Sharts!


Clean up on isle 4!


----------



## polishmeat (Jun 30, 2010)

the only time I've had issues with this is while using a good amount of Mesquite wood.  MAN! talk about clearing a room


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 1, 2010)

Now this is turning ironic...

I showed this thread to my wife for a quick laugh last night.  Well we both had pulled pork for lunch and dinner yesterday.

This morning I was really giving it to my coworkers and I have to admit it was a bit fouler than usual. Just a few minutes ago, my wife was  telling me about her bad gas today.

I don't buy meat from Wally mart and we had no watermelon either. I smoked a shoulder blade over hickory kingsford...

I don't recall this happening before  or i would have posted up my experience with it earlier.

Ughhhhh.. she just crop-dusted me!...


----------



## sharonazamboni (Jul 2, 2010)

I usually blame the dog.

Did use use any rub? Onion or garlic powder? Those can cause gas. Also, chisoxjim mentioned enhanced meat...maybe that's it. My Walmart sells only enhanced pork 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## brokenwing (Jul 2, 2010)

wow this has me laughing so hard.  leave it to squirrel with her beano rub.  I voter for the watermelon.


----------



## deannc (Jul 2, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Clean up on isle 4!


Why did I read this thread again...now I'm laughing so hard!  Squirrel you're tooooo funny!  LOL


----------



## squirrel (Jul 2, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains got crop dusted! LOL!

I crop dust my cat all the time. She gives me this look like "dammit woman, what crawled up there and died!" LOL! This is one of my all time favorite movie scenes, just picture all of us SMF'ers sitting around that campfire!


----------



## meateater (Jul 2, 2010)

LMAO.....I dutch oven the dog all the time, she gets me back here and there.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jul 2, 2010)

All I have to do is think about eating pork and I start the Fart Brigade!! I even have dreams after eating a good amount of pork, that I am sufficating from a green gas cloud, just to wake and realize it was me releasing a toxic waste force field so bad my eyes are burning and I have to get up and wash them out to prevent permanent damage.


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 3, 2010)

seriously????

it is July and not April right


----------



## grampyskids (Jul 3, 2010)

I thought that you were crazy with this post. Yet today, after judging a KCBS contest today, I believe you and your wife. After eating 24 samples of BBQ, I spent an hour bouncing up and down of off of my seat for the hour drive home.


----------



## tom37 (Jul 4, 2010)

This is too funny, OMG LMAO to no end after reading about Crop Dusting the Cat and Dutch Oven the Dog. OMG my belly is starting to hurt.

Now I am starting to wonder if attending a SMF gathering is such a good idea. LOL


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 4, 2010)

I didn't see where the OP posted what all was served with the ribs other than Watermelon but if BBQ Beans or Cole Slaw was involved those are probably the culprit.

If not, use Squirrel's BeanO Rub...


----------



## grampyskids (Jul 4, 2010)

I first thought this post was funny. Yesterday I judged a KCBS event and I believe you. I didn't have any watermelon so I can throw that out. We had 23 samples of meat to judge. At about 1 ounce of meat per sample for chicken, ribs, pork and brisket, I was stuffed. The last time I judged everything was fine. This time I have more gas for two days than Pacific Gas and Electric. So brother, I share your wife's pain.


----------



## linescum (Jul 4, 2010)

i don't need "Que for the blasting i swear i have a layer of Marcellus Shale running thru me


----------



## tom37 (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry to get off topic here for a second.

Nice to see ya here linescum, not to many women take to smoking, even less take to climbing poles and flirting with high voltage. Stay safe and enjoy the smoke.


----------



## linescum (Jul 5, 2010)

Uh Uh ... i'm a 6'6' 375 lb Man

Read my profile


----------



## barneypoo69 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm going to smoke some spareribs my wife bought from Walmart. I did notice something though on the package..........Farmland brand....has an up to 12% deep basted solution added: water, potassium lactate, dextrose, sodium phosphates, & salt.

I don't need any help with farts.........


----------



## tom37 (Jul 6, 2010)

My Appoligizes linescum,

I guess I had a retard moment!! Sorry bout that.


----------



## flash (Jul 6, 2010)

harryho said:


> I would blame the Watermelon....................
> 
> http://www.annieappleseedproject.org/aronfoodcom.html
> 
> ...


And because of the cold we had this year, plus the late growing season, the watermelon has been especially sweet. More so that other years.


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't believe this string is for real... I figured it would be 2 or 3 posts about a poor-at-best fart joke... Not 3 pages of flatulence funnies!!! I think my staff overheard me laughing like a moron!!! 

I'm never used to be a PETA supporter, but I feel compelled to make a donation on behalf of the crop dusted cat and dutch oven dog!!!

Good luck with the gas my friend!!! 

Johnny K.


----------



## amosis16 (Jul 7, 2010)

Barneypoo69 said:


> I'm going to smoke some spareribs my wife bought from Walmart. I did notice something though on the package..........Farmland brand....has an up to 12% deep basted solution added: water, *potassium* lactate, dextrose, sodium *phosphates*, & salt.
> 
> I don't need any help with farts.........


Potassium and Phosphate... Aren't those the main ingredients in fireworks !?!?!   Maybe that's were it comes from!


----------



## rivet (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, dang! Ain't there a doctor somewhere in the house? This is interesting stuff (and funny too) and would be nice to find out the cause. Was there any resolution? There were so many variables.....


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 7, 2011)

No, not a doctor. Just thinking as I read the post(dangerous) my feelings; I would say the culprit is grease , plain old grease. When you eat something with a lot of grease or made with a lot of grease(like Chili) don't you start pooting later?And if you happen to have some fiber with it, look out Martha,the cats gonna do it again.......

Grease tends to cause farting after I ingest it, and sometimes it get hilarious. I'll be walking around the house and sound like a 2-stroked lawnmorer.

Just sayin'

Stan and Trish   aka   oldschool


----------



## padronman (Oct 8, 2011)

Are you using a GAS smoker? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   My guess is the Watermelon. Just from what I have read on the internet it can cause some tummy troubles.  I have never heard of or had gas from eating pork.  Might be the BBQ sauce but we eat SBR's quite a bit with no issues.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Oct 9, 2011)

here is some crude but informative research on the subject - scroll down at your own risk and click a time or two to enlarge. if the management finds it to be too much, feel free to delete it.

..


----------



## gators2000 (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## chubbabubba (Oct 13, 2011)

OK, no kidding. I started smoking meat 12 days ago, and have smoked 6 different times since then. I've smoked a whole chicken, tilapia, chicken breasts, turkey breasts, wings, and ribs x 2. That's all in the last 12 days. And since Saturday I've had bad gas coming up as burps, thank God not farts.

I saw this post sometime last week, and just skipped over it thinking the OP was just being funny. But I've had the burps for like an hour to 2 hours at a time. They've gotten to be longer stretches. I've got them right now, and had them since 11:30 this afternoon. Could it just be that my body is just adapting to the huge intake of smoke that I'm getting from all of this smoked meat?

Again this is not a joke, it's very annoying and painful sometimes. Feels like I've got a bubble of gas at the base of my throat just below the collar bone that keeps pushing out burps. This is crazy!!! I've decided to hold off on smoking, and eating smoked meats the next 4 days. Have to make some ribs for when the in-laws arrive next week though.

By the way there are some hillarious posts on here. I decided to read all of the posts at first to see if anyone else had an idea as to what was going on before I posted, but all you jokers out there are frickin hilarious!


----------



## roller (Oct 13, 2011)

Gotta be the melon...can`t be the ribs....LOL


----------



## venture (Oct 14, 2011)

I think Roller sorta has it?  Then again, I don't know if he does?

Ribs don't make gas. People make gas!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokinjd (Aug 24, 2020)

When I was younger I never ran into this problem. Then again, I could also tolerate copious amounts habanero sauce in my early to late 20s. Fast forward to today (in my early 40s) and I have to say I'm plagued by the same issues noted here with any kind of pork. I think my gut bacteria is out of wack. 

I did a little research into this and might have found a somewhat scientific answer:

_Evil smelling flatus is caused by a high sulfate content in the diet. Meat is high in methionine and cystine, and some gut bacteria metabolise these releasing sulfide gases. If these bacteria can be reduced in number, the amount of sulfide gas in flatus can be reduced._​​_Prebiotics feed some bacteria in the large bowel creating healthy short chain fatty acids which acidify the lower intestinal environment and make it less hospitable for sulfide producing bacteria, thereby reducing the foul smell._​​_








						Colon Gas & Flatus Prevention | Jackson Siegelbaum Gastroenterology
					

The thriving healthy mix of bacteria within the colon does not happen without the production of some gases. Most of these gases are odorless – hydrogen, oxygen, carbon dioxide and methane. Nitrogen is also present from swallowed air, which then moves down into the colon. So, bacteria produce...




					gicare.com
				



_​​_High cystine foods include *pork*, beef, chicken, fish, lentils, oatmeal, eggs, low-fat yogurt, sunflower seeds, and cheese._​


----------



## spudthegreater (Aug 24, 2020)

Do you use Garlic powder on your rub mix for your ribs? I know certain pizza chains use some form of Garlic powder that gives me and my daughter horrible gut cramps to the point of dropping our guts. Little Ceasars and Domino's....Everytime.  I use garlic powder sparingly in some of my stuff, but dont seem to have an issue with the rubs I make. Bbq sauce would be my next guess. A lot of High Fructose Corn Syrup. Its NOT the same as sugar.  your body goes through about 4 different processes to break down natural sugar, but high fructose corn syrup bypasses the need for it and many people react badly to that overload of end process Fructose.  So, could be the BBQ sauce


----------



## smokinjd (Aug 24, 2020)

I do use garlic powder when mixing up Jeff's rub, which is nearly every time for pork. I'll have to try leaving that out next time. I have noticed that garlic (in general) is something I've had to cut back on recently.

I'm no fan of high fructose corn syrup. If I pick up a bottle of sauce and it has HFCS on the label, I move on. It's a slight difference in taste but I notice it. If I'm going to have something sweetened, it'd better be with *real *sugar!


----------

